# Kinslaying of Alqualonde - who attacked who first?



## Mimzy (Feb 3, 2011)

I know the Noldor started the whole thing by stealing the ships, but did the Teleri respond with fatal force? Or did they just throw them out of the ships and then the Noldor got out swords and started killing them?

Also, how many people do you think died in the slaying? My guess was probably just a couple hundred or even a few dozen, mostly men.


----------



## Mimzy (Feb 3, 2011)

The text says "swords were drawn", being un-specific, however it implies the Teleri possessed, at most, a few swords. My guess is they probably responded to the stealing with non-lethal force, such as throwing the Noldor out of the boats into the harbor and maybe at worst, threatening to shoot them with arrows if they tried to leave, then the Noldor just viciously attacked them.


----------



## camlost (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, but if you recall in the "original" the Teleri were said to carry swords and the Noldor were unarmed. Who drew first, Teleri or Noldor?

:*o Sorry...


----------



## Mimzy (Feb 6, 2011)

camlost said:


> Yes, but if you recall in the "original" the Teleri were said to carry swords and the Noldor were unarmed. Who drew first, Teleri or Noldor?
> 
> :*o Sorry...


 
wait ... where does it say this? UT?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (May 29, 2011)

The Silmarillion says the Noldor started to man the ships in the harbour and take them by force and the Teleri withstood them. I think there would certainly be a couple mariners on each ship and the Noldor would either forcibly remove them, secure them, or kill them. I don't think they killed them but ordered them to leave or something like that and when they refused then the physical battle started.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2011)

Bard the Bowman said:


> The Silmarillion says the Noldor started to man the ships in the harbour and take them by force and the Teleri withstood them. I think there would certainly be a couple mariners on each ship and the Noldor would either forcibly remove them, secure them, or kill them. I don't think they killed them but ordered them to leave or something like that and when they refused then the physical battle started.


 
Yes, I don't think the Teleri would have been the first to have done actual violence because they are portrayed as completely innocent.


----------

